# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Tbol only cycle results

## lakris

Finished a 6 week tbol only cycle a week ago. This was my first ever cycle so some info on me before we come to the results.

I am 22 years, and started going to the gym just over a year ago. I am 6feet 2 inches tall and as i started going to the gym weighd 191 pounds. 
Mi favourit excersice quicly became the bench press. My goal was to bench 220 by my first year in the gym. Which I accompliched within 8 months. After that I couldent seem to gain anything for about 3 months. 

Enter tbol. 
When starting with t bol, I weid 202 pounds. I did 60mg a day for 6 weeks. 

The first week no difference in strenght, only stomach pain. 
But the week after that things started working. My strenght exploded(in my standards)
By the end of my bench routine i usally only managed 4-5 reps at 198 pounds. I now could easely do 8-10. And even do 3-4 reps at 220 on top of that again.
Around week 4 I did 242, and at week 6 I managed 264 pounds without any help. 

Before and after stats Gained

Weight: 202 - 225 pounds 23
max bench 220 - 264 pounds 44
Biceps 15.4-16.9 in 1.5


I am pleased with tbol, it did not give me any sides except the stomach pain. The gains were moderat, people have commented on my size increase. But it is not so big of a difference that I can't explain it.. 
It was an excpensive cycle thoug, for my next I am thinking of adding a injectable like test-e or primo. I still have 4 weeks of tbol left, so I will probably be back on cycle around oktober  :7up:  

What do you guys make of this?

----------


## jc95605

are you doing pct? if so, what? Did you keep all your gains? I'm currently running 500mgs of test e, and 60mgs of tbol ed. Just wanted to see if you kept the gains. Good job on the arm size, i wanna get mine bigger too. My friends keep talking shit, its time to shut him up.

----------


## 92whitelx

I would diff add test E to your next cycle. And most say no more than 4 weeks for a oral cycle. And you do need a PCT

----------


## lakris

One week after last tbol and I have not dropped in weight, still feel quite strong. But i have reduced training intesetivety a bit, so i dont overtrain.

According to my resources, a t bol cycle will not need pct. Weightlifters have used tbol up to 5 days before competition and still not tested positiv for steroids . 

A test done in the 80's showed that a group of people given 20mg tbol a day for 10 days, their test levels were reduced to 60-70% of normal. Five days after quiting tbol their test levels were normal and rising. The levels were above normal for 8-10 days and then went back to normal and stabilized.


That might explain why I have not feelt week or girly  :Shrug:  So according to the people I have asked, who have a lot of experience with tbol; it is safe and almost risk free, to use tbol for up to 6 weeks, and pct in form of nolvadex is not needed. 

I loved tbol, a good first cycle. I did not feel my mod was changed by using it. But it gives more strenght than size, but if you dont want to lose half of what you gain it is a good choise.

----------


## BARBENDR

How was the sex drive?
Do you have any b4 and after pics?
Wanted to do the same but got massivley flamed for stacking with test. Let us know!

----------


## ray0414

i know this thread is 6months old but an update would be nice, 23pounds is good for only doing 6 weeks and your supposed to do at least 8 on tbol. considering hes only made 10 posts being a member 6 months hes probably not around though.

----------


## lakris

This old post.. 

Well i am still around. But i have bin doing alot of things latly and not enough training. 

As for your questions: 

Sex drive was great.
Got no pic sorry.
Stacking it with test -- i am gone do that starting up 5. january

23 pounds i gained got reduced to about 15 pounds. And i now only bench 240. Not the t bol's fault. I got lazy a while back  :Icon Rolleyes:  

I am going to do a new cycle, my first with injectabels. got gyne surgury couple of weeks back, and as soon as i recover complitly i will go on t bol , equipoise and test e. This is not du to juicing, just some hormones gone wild some time in puberty. So i am currently not able to do much other than to sit on the couch and watch tv.. But on the plus side i am motivated like hell. This time i will do before after pic.

----------


## maxneo553

When did you start seeing weight gain. Im pretty sure im gonig to run a cycle of tbol 75mg for the first 6 weeks then anavar 60mg weeks 6-10

----------


## lakris

Dont remember, six months ago and dident do a log. But 75mg, dont know if that's recommended. Most people stay on 50mg, as did I..

----------


## ray0414

i would wait a while before hitting up any more gear, get your joints and muscles back in shape and ready to be able to handle the load or a big injury could happen. but to keep 15pounds is pretty solid thats what im hoping for.

----------


## ray0414

> When did you start seeing weight gain. Im pretty sure im gonig to run a cycle of tbol 75mg for the first 6 weeks then anavar 60mg weeks 6-10


from what i know about both of these, that would be a waste of money. it takes about a month to start to see any real results from these so you'd be stopping the short, especially the anavar at only 4 weeks with it.

----------


## maxneo553

what if i cut the anavar and ran the tbol a bit longer

----------


## Big_gRunt

20+ lbs in 6 weeks is great. Helps being young! 

Can you tell us a bit about your diet & training model?

----------


## Jfew44

Was the gyno tbol related? My guess is yes, and you still need PCT bro.

----------


## lakris

Gyne and tbol had nothing to do with each other. And no i dident do a pct, kind of crappy planing because when i was supposed to do pct i was in a foregin country on holiday. 

The program i used was a power lifter program, my friend set it up for me. Dont remember what it was called, but he svore by it. And for diet i also got a little help from my friend. But he was allways focused on increasing weight, dident care for fat %. So in the period i was doing the tbol i was getting in about 5000kcal a day. I was eating full grain serial for breakfast, lunch half a grilled chicken or tunafish, dinner was usually chicken, pork, beef with rice and salad on the side. Between all this i was snaking quite a bit, and drinking two gainers each day. And i used creatin monohydrat. Gained quite a bit of fat on top of those muscles. 

But this shit is old, starting up a new cycle of eq, test e and tbol in two weeks. This time i will try to get a bit leaner, my main goal is to be able to bench 264 like i did on tbol at the end of pct. Going for strenght this time and then muscle size will fallow  :7up:

----------


## thabeastmaster

back in 2006 i did my first ever cycle...8 weeks of 50mg/day....no PCT...(my source told me i didnt need it and i went with what i was told)...

I gained approx 25lbs...held about 15lbs of muscle for over a year...

even without the PCT i had little to no issues...did get a little down in the dumps about a month after i finished...started gaining fat, but then again, i wasnt training at ALL and i went from 3500 cal/day down to 1800 due to some personal issues...


honestly, im super super pissed my source is gone because i just lost 15 pounds in a month and a half due to stress, and i need to get BACKKKKKKKKK......if i could get that tbol again, id be elated...

----------


## Shutup_andsquat

just to let you know that whoever your friends are saying you do not need pct they do not know what they are talking about 60mg ed og tbol for 6 weeks will shut your test down so u will need clomid for pct to return them to normal.

----------


## badkarma36526

> just to let you know that whoever your friends are saying you do not need pct they do not know what they are talking about 60mg ed og tbol for 6 weeks will shut your test down so u will need clomid for pct to return them to normal.


so how long should i run my pct (clomid) after 7 weeks on tbol???

----------


## FireGuy

> so how long should i run my pct (clomid) after 7 weeks on tbol???


You would probably be better served starting your own thread rather then posting in one that is 8 months old.

----------


## maxneo553

what was your diet like in this cycle

----------


## Deltasaurus

give us some pics

----------


## bobby7247

just a quick question ive used dbol before got some pretty good gains took the tablets, looking at getting the tbol now starting weight ill be at is 200lbs. is it recomended to take 60mg every day for the whole cycle or do u gradually go up starting at 30mg a day to eventually all the way up to 100mg a day. im deployed overseas got a lot of time to go to the gym im using the pills so it'll be easier to get away with. any other pill or powder form supplements i can take with it to get maximum results from them

----------

